
Zowe open source project: Now is the time to become a mainframe developer - rbanffy
https://developer.ibm.com/code/2018/08/23/zowe-open-source-project-mainframe/
======
jakecopp
Is this to improve the dev experience of legacy systems or actually launch new
mainframes? What is the market for new mainframes? I'm guessing scientific
number crunching/modelling that can't be parallelised well?

For someone who has never touched a mainframe I have no idea what to make of
this!

~~~
crb002
DB2 databases. The CA in CAP.

